# Onboard Grafikkarte "deaktivieren"



## ogrim888 (11. September 2011)

Hallo Leute!




Ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen ein Notebook zugelegt: Asus X53S

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Das Notebook besitzt 2 Grafikkarten, eine davon ist eine Onboard Grafikkarte (Intel HD Graphics 3000).

Wenn ich jetzt zocken will sollte, normalerweise, die Onboard Grafikkarte ausgeschaltet und die andere (Nvidia Geforce GT 520MX) eingeschaltet werden.

Das passiert leider nicht!

So habe ich z.B. in GTA4 üble Ruckler bei niedrigsten Einstellungen...

Im Bios habe ich keine entsprechende Einstellung gefunden um die Geforce Karte zu privilegieren.

Wenn ich die Onboard Karte deaktiviere, muss ich neu starten, weil er nicht auf die andere Karte umschaltet und nach dem Neustart ich die Onboard Karte wieder aktiviert..




Ich komm da echt nicht mehr weiter und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 




Danke schon mal im vorraus.




MfG


----------



## Arosk (11. September 2011)

Aktueller Treiber?


----------



## ogrim888 (11. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aktueller Treiber?



Gute Frage.

Wenn ich den von der Nvidia Seite lade und installieren will kommt folgende Meldung: Der Grafiktreiber konnte keine kompatible Grafikhardware finden.

Im Geräte Manager ist die Karte aber gelistet und wenn ich sie dort aktualisieren will kommt die Meldung, dass die neuesten Treiber installiert sind.

Also gehe ich mal davon aus das sie es auch sind.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Hast du auch die richtigen Treiber genommen?

Vista/Win7 64Bit: http://www.nvidia.de/object/notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-280.26-whql-driver-de.html
Vista/Win7 32Bit: http://www.nvidia.de/object/notebook-win7-winvista-280.26-whql-driver-de.html

Und hier Intel: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=DEU&ProductFamily=Grafik&ProductLine=Notebookgrafikcontroller&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+HD-Grafik&ProdId=3231&LineId=1101&FamilyId=39


----------



## ogrim888 (11. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hast du auch die richtigen Treiber genommen?
> 
> Vista/Win7 64Bit: http://www.nvidia.de...-driver-de.html
> Vista/Win7 32Bit: http://www.nvidia.de...-driver-de.html
> ...


Ja habe ich.


Habe ein 64-bit System und habe auch die dafür entsprechenden Treiber genommen.

Von Intel konnte ich übrigens den neuesten installieren.

Hatte aber leider keine Auswirkungen.


----------



## OldboyX (11. September 2011)

Irgendwer muss es ja sagen:

Wie stellst du fest, dass die Nvidia Karte nicht arbeitet? Denn es daraus abzuleiten, dass GTA IV ruckelt ist leider keine zuverlässige Quelle. Die GT 520MX ist fast ganz unten angesiedelt, was Grafikleistung angeht. Sehr kleines Speicherinterface und insgesamt ist die Leistung kaum besser als die der Onboard Grafik. HD 3000 von Intel und die GT 520MX spielen in der gleichen Leistungsklasse. Klar ist die Nvidia schneller, aber zu glauben die eine sei für Office und die andere für Spiele ist völliger Humbug. Die 520M taugt für Blueray und kleinere Spiele mit geringen Anforderungen. GTA IV ist das Gegenteil davon und wird mit dem Laptop nicht flüssig laufen (besonders, da das Spiel stark von Grafikspeicher abhängt). Da kannst du Treiber und Grafik umschalten wie du willst.

In diesem Notebook ist die zusätzliche Nvidia Grafikkarte eigentlich nur eine Verschwendung an Kosten, Platz, Stromverbauch und Hitzeentwicklung.


----------



## ogrim888 (11. September 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Irgendwer muss es ja sagen:
> 
> Wie stellst du fest, dass die Nvidia Karte nicht arbeitet? Denn es daraus abzuleiten, dass GTA IV ruckelt ist leider keine zuverlässige Quelle. Die GT 520MX ist fast ganz unten angesiedelt, was Grafikleistung angeht. Sehr kleines Speicherinterface und insgesamt ist die Leistung kaum besser als die der Onboard Grafik. HD 3000 von Intel und die GT 520MX spielen in der gleichen Leistungsklasse. Klar ist die Nvidia schneller, aber zu glauben die eine sei für Office und die andere für Spiele ist völliger Humbug. Die 520M taugt für Blueray und kleinere Spiele mit geringen Anforderungen. GTA IV ist das Gegenteil davon und wird mit dem Laptop nicht flüssig laufen (besonders, da das Spiel stark von Grafikspeicher abhängt). Da kannst du Treiber und Grafik umschalten wie du willst.
> 
> In diesem Notebook ist die zusätzliche Nvidia Grafikkarte eigentlich nur eine Verschwendung an Kosten, Platz, Stromverbauch und Hitzeentwicklung.



Benchmark test von GTA4.


Die GT 520 MX hat immerhin 1GB Videospeicher, dass sollte meines erachtens nicht wenig sein..

Auf meinem PC läuft GTA wesentlich flüssiger und das mit älterem Prozessor und Grafikkarte ( ATI Radeon HD 4870).

Die Nvidia Karte ist vielleicht nicht um welten besser, aber wenigstens etwas und ich denke mit dem Notebook sollte GTA4 wenigstens mit mittleren Einstellungen flüssig laufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Die GT 520MX ist nicht besser als die HD 4870. Auch nicht, wenn sie 1GB Videospeicher hat. Dieser wird nur mit 1/4 der Bandbreite angesprochen wie die HD4870.


----------



## OldboyX (11. September 2011)

ogrim888 schrieb:


> Benchmark test von GTA4.
> 
> 
> Die GT 520 MX hat immerhin 1GB Videospeicher, dass sollte meines erachtens nicht wenig sein..



Leider glauben immer noch viele Leute, dass die Größe des Speichers primäres Leistungsmerkmal sei. Das ist leider nicht der Fall. Sie ist mit ein Faktor, aber im Verhältnis sogar einer der geringeren. Was zählt ist die Leistung des Grafikchips und die Speicherbandbreite. Erst dann kommt die Größe des Speichers mit ins Spiel.



> Auf meinem PC läuft GTA wesentlich flüssiger und das mit älterem Prozessor und Grafikkarte ( ATI Radeon HD 4870).



Eine 4870 ist locker mehr als doppelt so schnell wie diese GT 520MX.



> Die Nvidia Karte ist vielleicht nicht um welten besser, aber wenigstens etwas und ich denke mit dem Notebook sollte GTA4 wenigstens mit mittleren Einstellungen flüssig laufen.



Nein, sollte es nicht. Die Nvidia Karte ist nicht besser, sondern ein ganzes Stück schlechter. Wenn du jetzt ein Notebook mit einer Grafikkarte im Kaliber Nvidia GTX 460M oder AMD 5870M kaufst, dann entspricht das in etwa der Leistung einer 4870 die du in deinem Rechner hast (Solche Notebooks gibts ab 1000&#8364; aufwärts). Eine 6970M oder eine GTX 560-580M sind etwas schneller als deine jetzige Karte, aber auch nicht in dem Maße wie die GT 520MX vs die 4870 - bei weitem nicht.


----------



## zoizz (11. September 2011)

Lassen wir doch mal diesen GraKa-Vergleich beiseite und kümmern uns um das eigentliche Problem.
Die Treiber für die GeForce bekommst du wahrscheinlich nur bei dem Notebook-Hersteller, also von Asus.

Hast du noch ein altes BIOS oder schon das neuer UFI auf den Ding? Falls BIOS, dann sollte sowas in den advanced-Einstellungen zu finden sein, irgendwas mit primary video oder VGA controler.

Ansonsten: Versuch mal den alten Grafikchip-Treiber zu deinstallieren, die Karte einbauen, booten und dann deren Treiber zu installieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass die NVidia schon genutzt wird. Nur merkt er das nicht wirklich, da die 520MX einfach zu schwach ist.

Die Treiber für die NVidia, bekommt man direkt von NVidia.

Karte Einbauen, du bist Lustig. Das ist ein NOTEBOOK.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. September 2011)

Wir reden hier eher von 4 mal so schnell, beim Vergleich von 520m zur 4870.
Bei Grafikkarten auf den Videoram zu schauen, ist ähnlich sinnvoll wie sich ein schnelles Auto über die Größe des Kofferraums zu kaufen.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Graka FAQ in nem Stick schreiben, was sich mit Dingen wie Bandbreite des Datenbusses, Speichertakt, interne Architektur und wie das ganze zusammenspielt beschäftigt .

Auch die 560m sollte eigentlich noch etwas langsamer als die 4870 sein.

Falls das Gerät 17 Zoll hat wunderts mich überhaupt nicht wenn eine 520mx da völlig einbricht.

Ansonsten kannst du auch wenn du nach 520m googlest direkt nachlesen in den Benchmarks, dass GTA 4 nur auf niedrigen Details spielbar ist.

Ich zitiere mal Notebookcheck


> Dadurch liegt die Leistung nur etwas oberhalb der HD Graphics 3000. Dadurch sind anspruchsvolle Spiele wie Battlefield: Bad Company 2 teilweise nicht flüssig spielbar oder nur bei geringster und hässlicher Detailstufe. Im Vergleich zur Intel Grafiklösung, ist der Treibersupport von Nvidia jedoch noch besser.


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wir reden hier eher von 4 mal so schnell, beim Vergleich von 520m zur 4870.
> Bei Grafikkarten auf den Videoram zu schauen, ist ähnlich sinnvoll wie sich ein schnelles Auto über die Größe des Kofferraums zu kaufen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Graka FAQ in nem Stick schreiben, was sich mit Dingen wie Bandbreite des Datenbusses, Speichertakt, interne Architektur und wie das ganze zusammenspielt beschäftigt .



Auf Notebookcheck gibts eigentlich eine tolle Liste wo man die Leistung zumindest grob einordnen kann. Leider kaufen die Leute immer noch blind, haben ihre eigenen Performance-Vorstellungen oder werden (mMn allzu oft) von irgendwelchen anderen Leuten beraten, die so tun als hätten sie Ahnung, aber in Wirklichkeit haben sie gar keine.



> Auch die 560m sollte eigentlich noch etwas langsamer als die 4870 sein.



Meine Überlegung ist immer, dass die 4870 i.e. der 5770 entspricht, welche der 5870M entspricht. Du hast aber wohl Recht, die 4870 (zumindest die 1 GB Version) ist wohl sogar schneller als die 5770.



> Falls das Gerät 17 Zoll hat wunderts mich überhaupt nicht wenn eine 520mx da völlig einbricht.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du auch wenn du nach 520m googlest direkt nachlesen in den Benchmarks, dass GTA 4 nur auf niedrigen Details spielbar ist.
> 
> Ich zitiere mal Notebookcheck



Ja, mit der Grafikkarte wird halt nichts wirklich vernünftig laufen. Schon gar keine Triple A Titel. Zudem ist GTA IV ein Leistungsfresser. Selbst wenn es auf niedrig halbwegs flüssig läuft. Sobald man sich bewegt oder rumfährt mit dem Auto usw. wird es bei der Grafikkarte niemals flüssig laufen. Da wirds auf jeden Fall Ruckler geben.


----------



## Sarandiel (27. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß das Thema ist knapp 3 Jahre alt, dennoch habe ich das selbe Problem.

Ich habe wie der Thread-Eröffner eine Intel HD 3000 und eine zusätzliche NVidia Geforce GT 520MX. Im Geräte Manager ist die Karte vorhanden, dort kommt allerdings die Anzeige: Das Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es ein Fehler gemeldet hat.

Durch Google habe ich schon folgende Problemlösungen durchgeführt:

- Treiber aktualisieren.
- Treiber deinstallieren und nochmal neu drauf installieren.
- Treiber deinstallieren und einen älteren Treiber installiert um zu testen, ob die neue Treibersoftware vielleicht nicht mehr mit dem Gerät funktioniert
- Sämtliche Interface Treiber deinstallieren, falls das Problem beim PCIe liegt oder noch woanders

Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn was ich sonst noch bei Google gefunden habe an Problemlösungen, bzw. auf Seiten die mir Google ausgeworfen hat, würde bedeuten Grafikchip kaputt.

Mir hilft es jedoch nicht, wie es dem Thread Eröffner nahe gelegt wurde auf eine Desktop Grafikkarte hinzuweisen, da diese schlecht in mein Notebook eingebaut werden kann.
Außerdem besteht ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen der HD 3000 und der GT 520MX.

Wenn ich Star Trek Online früher gestartet habe, war es zwar nicht auf vollen Details flüssig, jedoch auf mittleren Details sehr gut spielbar und die Grafikumsetzung war einwandfrei. Mit der HD 3000 ist das Bild total verpixelt und es ruckelt auf den minimalsten Einstellungen.

Es macht also durchaus Sinn mit der GT 520 MX zu spielen.

Von daher freue ich mich schon mal auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Mai 2014)

Welches System nutzt du? Win XP?

Also es könnte ein Geräte-Konflikt vorliegen. Deaktiviere im Bios mal die HD3000 Onboard-Karte. Das könnte helfen. Oder startet der Rechner dann gar nicht mehr bzw. hat es nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm? Dann könnte die 520MX auch kaputt sein.


----------



## Sarandiel (27. Mai 2014)

Ich nutze das Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Betriebssystem.

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Die Befürchtung das der Chip kaputt ist habe ich ja leider schon, nur da ich mir kein Notebook / PC derzeit leisten kann, erhoffe ich mir eine bisher noch nirgendwo genannte Lösung.

Das mit dem im Bios umstellen ist zwar eine Lösung die mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen war, an die ich aber schon gedacht hätte, wenn nicht das Problem wäre, das sich das im Bios nicht umschalten lässt. Am Anfang habe ich mich schon etwas damit beschäftigt gehabt, weil ich die Geforce grundsätzlich laufen lassen wollte und die HD3000 gar nicht. Laut Beschreibung des Notebooks jedoch, sowie aus eigenen Erfahrungen handelt das System so, dass sobald eine OpenGL bzw. Direct3D Anwendung startet automatisch von der HD3000 auf die Geforce umgeswitcht wird. Dann konnte ich jedoch bei Star Trek Online widerrum in den Einstellungen zwischen den Karten umher wechseln, wenn gleich auch da bei der HD 3000 das Spiel nur noch ruckelte und scheiße aussah. Das funktionierte auch bisher.

Ein Gerätekonflikt kann es natürlich sein, muss ich mal testen 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Mai 2014)

Sarandiel schrieb:


> Ich nutze das Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Betriebssystem.
> 
> Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Die Befürchtung das der Chip kaputt ist habe ich ja leider schon, nur da ich mir kein Notebook / PC derzeit leisten kann, erhoffe ich mir eine bisher noch nirgendwo genannte Lösung....
> 
> ...


Dazu fällt mir noch ein. Wird im Gerätemanager ein Fehlercode angezeigt? Dann könnte dir das hier eventuell noch weiterhelfen:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123/de

Und man könnte probieren, falls die Karte wirklich defekt ist, beim Laden um die Ecke, die bei Lappis Reparaturen durchführen, das wieder in Ordnung bringen zu lassen. Vielleicht ist das ja nicht so teuer. Die Karte selbst kann nicht mehr viel kosten und ein Fachmann mit entsprechenden Equipment hat vielleicht auch nicht so viel Aufwand damit. Einfach mal abschätzen lassen was es kosten könnte. Wenn es nicht mehr als 80-90 Euro sind, kann sich das ja noch lohnen.


----------

